# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Цвет тела Кришны

## Рада

" Чтобы распространить према-бхакти [преданное служение в любви к Богу], Кришна перенял настроение и цвет тела Шри Радхи и нисшел на землю в облике Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Таково значение пятого стиха"
  То есть эа цитата полностью опровергает слова , приведенные выше?
  Вот с такими несоответствиями приходится, к сожалению, сталкиваться. 
 Потом  возникают недоумения, когда авторитетный вайшнав приводит цитату из авторитетных Источников, которым невозможно не верить, потому что написаны Высшими Авторитетами, но они в то же время полностью противоречат другой цитате из тех же Авторитетных Писаний.
  Нужно воспринять и то и это? 
 Но одна из цитат неверна, потому что такого быть не может, даже если мир наш и двойственен.
 Чёрное- это чёрное, а белое -это белое.
 У меня лично, в такой ситуации получается тупик и я не могу продолжать изучения Шримад Бхагаватам.
 Долго медитирую, чтобы Кришна развеял мои сомнения и дал мне ответ.
 Почему так происходит?

----------


## Рада

Я приостановила чтение Шримад Бхагаватам вот по какой причине.
 В третьей книге говорится, что Нараяна - Всевышний Господь, имеет чёрный цвет кожи.
 Хотела узнать, как это прокомментирует Шрила Прабхупада.
 Но комментария не было.
 Читаю дальше и дальше пишется, что у Нараяна сиял и был подобен цветку жасмина.
  Я прочила ещё несколько шлок и на этом моё просвещение остановилось.
 НЕ может быть жасмин чёрного цвета.
 Это явная ошибка.
 НЕ может быть Бог Всевышний чёрного цвета.
 Или я ошибаюсь?
 Махарадж Парикшит сказал демону Кали  - как ты с чёрным цветом кожи посмел надеть царские одежды?

 Так вот у меня остаётся вопрос пока безответным.
 Должен ли преданный Кришны защищать чистоту Священных Писаний или принять эти несоответствия, как волю Кришны для чего-то  в дальнейшем, чего мне неизвестно и не положено знать?
 Может ли кто из вайшнавов, старших преданных, ответить на вопрос?

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

а на мой взгляд там нету противоречий )
Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамрита это очень возвышенные духовные произведения, и Кришна в Бхагавад-гите говорит что постичь Его возможно с помощью бхакти, и по мере совершенствования в бхакти йоге Кришна довольный вами будет постепенно открывать Себя и все духовные истины о Себе, всё будет проясняться.
Кришна также говорит:
"тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне"

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

Рада
да, надо придерживаться духовного учения Господа Чайтаньи и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады.

цвет духовного тела Сач Чид Ананды Господа Кришны это цвет Шйам тёмно сине феолетовый и от Его духовного тела исходит светлое духовное сияние брамаджйоти.

Рада
даже если появляются какие либо недопонимания, не останавливайтесь в изучении, в других местах Шрила Прабхупада объясняет эти темы и другие, прочитайте Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриту целиком это знание о полной картине мира и постепенно вам в бхакти всё откроется )

----------


## Рада

> а на мой взгляд там нету противоречий )
> Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамрита это очень возвышенные духовные произведения, и Кришна в Бхагавад-гите говорит что постичь Его возможно с помощью бхакти, и по мере совершенствования в бхакти йоге Кришна довольный вами будет постепенно открывать Себя и все духовные истины о Себе, всё будет проясняться.
> Кришна также говорит:
> "тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне"


 Совершенно верно, именно Разумом, который помогает нам прийти к Нему.  Именно Разум и позволяет видеть несоответствия.
 В  приведенных Вами цитатах говорится, что Кришна и Радха неотличны друг от друга. 
 Зачем тогда Кришна в Образе Чайтаньи, взял цвет Радхи?
 Цвет и у Радхи, и у Кришны - один, исходя из цитат Вами приведенных?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна!
>  У меня вопрос, который давно возник и хочется получить ответ от авторитетных вайшнавов.
>  Должен ли вайшнав защищать Священные Писания, защищать Кришну , когда создаётся впечатление, то есть явно видно, что кто-то сознательно или несознательно искажают Истинность слов,  искажает смысл.
> Как в этом случает поступить? 
>  Проявить невозмутимость  и принять это,  как волю Кришны или постараться выяснить причину искажения у более авторитетных преданных для выяснения правильного смысла?


Вы имеете в виду когда кто-то их критикует? Если так, то важно понять смысл подобной критики - если она сводится к тому, что человек это делает целенаправленно и будет заниматься этим вне зависимости от того что и как ему ответят - тогда в полемику вступать нет смысла...

В противном случае можно попробовать попытаться помочь разобраться + самому разобраться...

Есть ещё один момент - не всё шастрах постижимо исключительно путём логики - в них могут встречаться также и внешне противоречивые вещи, но надо понять, что Бог абсолютен, и это значит в т.ч. что он выше логики, разума и противоречий, более там Он Сам есть средоточие противорчеий и в этом в частности также проявляется его природа как непостижимого живого существа...

----------


## Рада

> Рада
> да, надо придерживаться духовного учения Господа Чайтаньи и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> цвет духовного тела Сач Чид Ананды Господа Кришны это цвет Шйам тёмно сине феолетовый и от Его духовного тела исходит светлое духовное сияние брамаджйоти.
> 
> Рада
> даже если появляются какие либо недопонимания, не останавливайтесь в изучении, в других местах Шрила Прабхупада объясняет эти темы и другие, прочитайте Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-чаритамриту целиком это знание о полной картине мира и постепенно вам в бхакти всё откроется )


  Спасибо за ответ, но у меня был чётко сформулирован вопрос - должен ли вайшнав защищать чистоту Священных Писаний от искажений, которые в них очевидны или вайшнав должен быть невозмутимым в подобных ситуациях, в надежде проявления Разума, или даже Сознания Кришны?
 Возможно старшие преданные уже в Сознании Кришны и с таким Сознанием  они могут чётко видеть, видеть в Истинном свете и статичность и разнообразные явления.
  На Руси, как известно, тоже была Ведическая Культура. И славяно-арии тоже поклонялись Кришеню и Раде. Но и Кришень и Рада были белого цвета.
 И Вышень тоже белого цвета.
 Возможно такого белого, что чёрные индусы увидели его с отливом голубого цвета, как снег на солнце имеет оттенок голубого.
 Такой белый, что аж голубых кровей?
 Может сравнение не очень уместное, но вот такое сложилось видение, такая картина из цитат разнообразных Ведических Источников.
  Так же Разум мне напоминает, что я живу в Кали Югу, а не в Сатья Югу, где я могла бы не думать,что демонические существа сыграют со мной злую шутку и одурачат.
 Я  живу в эпоху Кали должна быть готова ко всему, не оступиться, потому что в Кали Югу 75% демонических существ.
 Мало того, в кали Югу " Демоны поселятся в Храмах" из Авторитетных Писаний.
 Известно, что всё происходит по Закону Кармы, что всё происходит под наблюдением Кришны, но важно как каждый из нас себя проявит в такой ситуации.
 И вот  для меня очень важно знать  мнение вайшнавов с Сознанием Кришны, как такое могло случиться, что Нараяна, которого сравнивают с цетком жасмина, оказался чёрного цвета?
 Чёрного цвета демон Кали, но не Кришна и не Нараяна в Духовном мире.
Перевод искажён.
  У славяно-ариев тоже есть демон Кали, он у них так и называется  - Чернобог.

----------


## Рада

> Вы имеете в виду когда кто-то их критикует? Если так, то важно понять смысл подобной критики - если она сводится к тому, что человек это делает целенаправленно и будет заниматься этим вне зависимости от того что и как ему ответят - тогда в полемику вступать нет смысла...
> 
> В противном случае можно попробовать попытаться помочь разобраться + самому разобраться...
> 
> Есть ещё один момент - не всё шастрах постижимо исключительно путём логики - в них могут встречаться также и внешне противоречивые вещи, но надо понять, что Бог абсолютен, и это значит в т.ч. что он выше логики, разума и противоречий, более там Он Сам есть средоточие противорчеий и в этом в частности также проявляется его природа как непостижимого живого существа...


 Большое спасибо.
 Когда критикуют -это понятно, там цель одна  чтобы не говорил опорочить.
 Я с Вами согласа, читала Шримад Бхагаватам и когда было сложно понять прочитанное я прекращала читать. Буквально через несколько дней всё абсолюно прояснялось и обретало чёткую картину. 
 Но это в случаях не противоречащих друг другу, а просто очень сложные моменты.
 Я знаю, что логика несовершенна, но когда я прочитала цитату о Нараяне в Духовном мире о цветке жасмина и о отм, что у Нараяны тело чёрного цвета, но тут не только логике, но даже логике не поддаётся такое противоречие. Это был удар в самое сердце - потому что это явное искажение, возможно при переводе , возможно сознательное, возможно несознательное.
  Я должна была пройти мимо, проявив невозмутимость или я должна была обратить внимание старших преданных, которые в  реальном Сознании Кришны, чтобы они предприняли меры и следили за чистотой Священных Писаний?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я знаю, что логика несовершенна, но когда я прочитала цитату о Нараяне в Духовном мире о цветке жасмина и о отм, что у Нараяны тело чёрного цвета, но тут не только логике, но даже логике не поддаётся такое противоречие. Это был удар в самое сердце - потому что это явное искажение, возможно при переводе , возможно сознательное, возможно несознательное.


Может речь идёт об аромате жасмина?




> Я должна была пройти мимо, проявив невозмутимость или я должна была обратить внимание старших преданных, которые в  реальном Сознании Кришны, чтобы они предприняли меры и следили за чистотой Священных Писаний?


Можно обращаться за разъяснениями

----------


## Рада

> Может речь идёт об аромате жасмина?
> 
> 
> 
> Можно обращаться за разъяснениями


 "Возможно речь об аромате жасмина?"
  К сожалению, нет, к сржалению об том, что Нараяна так выглядел, так сиял.
 К радости - что Нараяну сравнивают с Жасмином, то есть Нараяна имеет Совершенно белый цвет кожи.
 Но я поняла, что Вы уверены, что цвет  тела Верховной Личности Бога - чёрный?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я поняла, что можно, поэтому и обратилась.
>    Но ответа пока не получла.
>   я не поняла, как вы, старшие Преданные, с Сознаним Кришны, считаете, правильно ли я поступила, что подняла этот вопрос, вопрос очень важный, насколько я вижу.
>    Очень смиренно прошу прощения, но я хотела бы выразить свою ситуацию , в которой я оказалась
>  Выразить прямо, честно и чётко -
>  Я не хочу ( боюсь) поклоняться Божеству чёрного цвета, даже если это Божество с флейтой.
>  Известны случаи , когда демоны прикрепляли себе две руки, чтобы выглядеть черырёхруким Вишну.
>  Боюсь предать Кришну, оказавшись одураченной.  Боюсь поклонятся чёрному Кали с флейтой.
>  Прошу прощения, если задела чьи-то чувства.
>  Возожно, что другие видят по -другому.


Понятно. Шастры указывают, что у Кришны и Вишну цвет кожи подобен цвету грозовой тучи - это вполне авторитетное утверждение, также мы знаем, что у Господа множество форм с разным цветом кожи, например, Баларама - белый, Чайтанья - золотой итд... Не вижу смысла не доверять утверждениям шастр...

Также мы можем прочесть, что от Господа исходит сияние - вне зависимости от цвета кожи конкретной формы...

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Рада, я сторонник того, что бы говорить Правду всегда, не взирая на обстоятельства и лица, как нам и завещал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати. Поэтому собственно говоря я и спрашивую об этих противоречиях, а вот когда люди повторяют зазубренные догмы, потом выясняется, как было на одном форуме пользующемся дурной славой, что под влиянием недалёкого демагога вайшнавы практикующие много лет, соблюдающие этикет и регулирующие принципы, инициированные, в один прекрасный момент вдруг стают имперсоналистами и врагами СК.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

жасмин считается цветком Луны и ночи))), им подчёркивается приятность и миловидность и мягкость лица.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

ШБ 3.15, ТЕКСТ 44

 те ва амушйа ваданасита-падма-кошам
удвикшйа сундаратарадхара-кунда-хасам
 лобдхашишах пунар авекшйа тадийам ангхри-
двандвам накхаруна-мани-шрайанам нидадхйух

 те - те мудрецы; ваи - несомненно; амушйа - Верховной Личности Бога; вадана - лик; асита - голубой; падма - лотос; кошам - чашечку; удвикшйа - взглянув; сундара-тара - еще прекраснее; адхара - губы; кунда - цветок жасмина; хасам - улыбающийся; лабдха - достигли; ашишах - цели жизни; пунах - снова; авекшйа - опустив взор; тадийам - Его; ангхри-двандвам - лотосные стопы; накха - ногти; аруна - красные; мани - рубины; шрайанам - прибежище; нидадхйух - медитировали.

 Прекрасный лик Господа вызвал в их памяти образ голубого лотоса, а Его улыбка напомнила им о распустившемся цветке жасмина. Увидев Его лицо, мудрецы испытали полное удовлетворение; желая и дальше созерцать Господа, они перевели взоры на пальцы Его лотосных стоп с алыми, как рубины, ногтями. Не отрывая взгляда от трансцендентного тела Господа, они в конце концов погрузились в медитацию на образ Господа.

ШБ 3.28, ТЕКСТ 33

 дхйанайанам прахаситам бахуладхароштха-
бхасарунайита-тану-двиджа-кунда-панкти
 дхйайет свадеха-кухаре 'васитасйа вишнор
бхактйардрайарпита-мана на притхаг дидрикшет

 дхйана-айанам - медитация на который не представляет особого труда; прахаситам - смех; бахула - обильным; адхара-оштха - Его губ; бхаса - блеском; арунайита - окрашенные в розовый цвет; тану - маленькие; двиджа - зубы; кунда-панкти - похожие на бутоны цветов жасмина; дхйайет - он должен медитировать на; сва-деха-кухаре - в глубине своего сердца; аваситасйа - где пребывает; вишнох - Вишну; бхактйа - с преданностью; ардрайа - проникнутой любовью; арпита-манах - сосредоточив свой ум; на - не; притхак - ничего другого; дидрикшет - должен стремиться увидеть.

 С преданностью, проникнутой любовью, йог должен в глубине своего сердца медитировать на смех Господа Вишну. Смех Вишну столь пленителен, что медитировать на него не составляет никакого труда. Когда Верховный Господь смеется, Он обнажает Свои небольшие, похожие на бутоны жасмина зубы, на которых лежит отблеск розового сияния, исходящего от Его губ. Однажды посвятив этому свой ум, йог не должен отвлекаться ни на что другое.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Говорится, что, проведя долгое время в медитации на улыбку Господа, йог начинает слышать Его смех. Приведенное в этих стихах подробное описание процесса медитации на улыбку, смех, лицо, губы и зубы Господа неопровержимо доказывает, что Бог не является безличным. В этом стихе говорится, что йог должен медитировать на смех или на улыбку Вишну. Никакая другая деятельность не способна полностью очистить сердце преданного от материальной скверны. Неповторимая прелесть улыбки Господа Вишну заключается в том, что, когда Он улыбается, Его небольшие, ровные, похожие на бутоны жасмина зубы, окрашиваются в розовый цвет, потому что на них ложится отблеск Его алых губ. Когда йогу удается поместить прекрасный лик Господа в сокровенные глубины своего сердца, он обретает полное удовлетворение. Иначе говоря, человек, поглощенный мысленным созерцанием красоты Господа, становится равнодушным ко всем соблазнам материального мира.

----------


## Рада

> Понятно. Шастры указывают, что у Кришны и Вишну цвет кожи подобен цвету грозовой тучи - это вполне авторитетное утверждение, также мы знаем, что у Господа множество форм с разным цветом кожи, например, Баларама - белый, Чайтанья - золотой итд... Не вижу смысла не доверять утверждениям шастр...
> 
> Также мы можем прочесть, что от Господа исходит сияние - вне зависимости от цвета кожи конкретной формы...


 Если бы у меня был смыл не доверять Авторитетным Писаниям, я бы не обратилась с вопросом.
 Я не сомневаюсь в Священныхв Истинности Священных Писаний.
 Скорее я стану сомневаться в себе. 
  А во в искажения имеют место быть. Вы не желаете этого видеть. 
 Понятно.
 Относительно Белого цвета  Господа Всевышнего, такого белого, как чистейший снег с голубым отливом, я говорила и не оспариваю,  то есть белее самого белого, почти тучи на голубом небе, потом грозовой тучи, топом совершенно чёрного цвета.
  Вы видите не так?
 Тогда почему в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что Нараяна сиял, как цветок Жасмина?
 Простите великодушно.
 Я тоже защищала бы всячески Писания, но не искажения.
   Даже если бы увидела искажения, старалась бы показать неофиту так картину происходящего, чтобы он не разочаровался, а продолжал воспевать Святые Имена Господа.
 О вопрос возник очень серьёзный.
 И стал ещё более серьёзным ( так получилось случайно, когда я размышляла над именно этим искажением) когда я узнала, что Гопал Махарадж, который курирует Россию, сказал, что в России Божество Кришны должно быть исключительно Кришна Мадхава, тоест чёрного цвета.
 Это при том, что у славян демон Кали называется Чернобогом.
 Когда преданные хотели установить в Храме Москвы Божества из белого мрамора Кришне и Радхе за свои средства, Вигьяна Махапрадж сказал, что Кришна должен быть Мадхава, то есть чёрного цаета и что это не он решает, это указ Гопала Махараджа.
 Вот такая информация ко мне случайно поступила от преданных , когда я медитировала и просила Кришну помочь мне увидеть, что происходит вокруг и как мне поступить, что делать?
 Харе Кришна.

----------


## Рада

> Рада, я сторонник того, что бы говорить Правду всегда, не взирая на обстоятельства и лица, как нам и завещал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати. Поэтому собственно говоря я и спрашивую об этих противоречиях, а вот когда люди повторяют зазубренные догмы, потом выясняется, как было на одном форуме пользующемся дурной славой, что под влиянием недалёкого демагога вайшнавы практикующие много лет, соблюдающие этикет и регулирующие принципы, инициированные, в один прекрасный момент вдруг стают имперсоналистами и врагами СК.


 Очень нравится Ваша позиция. Мой учитель Шрила Прабхупада. Которому я верю, как и Господу Кришне. Поэтому ИСККОН -сама Огранизация для меня самая Величественная в смысле Духовности. Но её нужно оберегать от врагов, которых много вокруг.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если бы у меня был смыл не доверять Авторитетным Писаниям, я бы не обратилась с вопросом.
>  Я не сомневаюсь в Священныхв Истинности Священных Писаний.
>  Скорее я стану сомневаться в себе. 
>   А во в искажения имеют место быть. Вы не желаете этого видеть.


Вам в этой теме только что привели две цитаты из третьей песни ШБ - в одной указывается на сравнении с жасмином улыбки Господа, в другом - Его зубов - о цвете кожи (белом) нигде не идёт речь....

----------


## Рада

> жасмин считается цветком Луны и ночи))), им подчёркивается приятность и миловидность и мягкость лица.


  Очень хорошо считается. Именно и я про то говорю, что Господь Кришна сияет во Мраке ( ночи) для всех одинаково. Но видит Его каждый по разному.
 Некоторые даже чёрного цвета, как и Луну, которая становиться для кого-то чёрной, когда её покрывает Кету или Раху.

 В принципе , я говорю том же   :smilies: )))))

----------


## Рада

> ШБ 3.15, ТЕКСТ 44
> 
>  те ва амушйа ваданасита-падма-кошам
> удвикшйа сундаратарадхара-кунда-хасам
>  лобдхашишах пунар авекшйа тадийам ангхри-
> двандвам накхаруна-мани-шрайанам нидадхйух
> 
>  те - те мудрецы; ваи - несомненно; амушйа - Верховной Личности Бога; вадана - лик; асита - голубой; падма - лотос; кошам - чашечку; удвикшйа - взглянув; сундара-тара - еще прекраснее; адхара - губы; кунда - цветок жасмина; хасам - улыбающийся; лабдха - достигли; ашишах - цели жизни; пунах - снова; авекшйа - опустив взор; тадийам - Его; ангхри-двандвам - лотосные стопы; накха - ногти; аруна - красные; мани - рубины; шрайанам - прибежище; нидадхйух - медитировали.
> 
> ...


 Комментариев там не было. Лотос, как известно имеет Белый цвет.  
А зубы? ну это уже не прояснение ситуации, а явный перебор- защита искажения.
 Простите, я не могу такое оправдание принять.
 Ни про какие зубы там не было речи, лик Нараяны был подобен цветку жасмина.
 Однако спорить я не намерена.
  Моя задача, которая не оставляла меня в покое, я несколько месяцев не решалась поднимать этот вопрос, пока не узнала, что в Росси решили устанавливать Божество Кришны чёрного цвета, хотя известно, что у славян Чернобог ( чёрного цвета)-это атипод Кришне.
 Хорошо, пусть голубой лотос, такой белый, аж голубого оттенка, но не чёрный. Чёрного цвета - Демон Кали.
 Спорить я больше не буду, возможно мне Кришна пошлёт Мудреца в Сознании Кришны и он меня успокоит. Хотя я осознаю, что сейчас идёт процесс  отделения Зерна от плевел, что всё это Лила Господа, чтобы увидеть своих настоящих преданных, защищающих Его Чистейшее Имя и Его Чистейшие , Истинные Писания. 
 Я всё же посчитала своим долгом, своим служением Кришне - поднять этот вопрос.
 Всем смиренные мои поклоны.
 Харе Кришна!

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> что у славян Чернобог ( чёрного цвета)-это атипод Кришне.


а может, это Кришна ради смеха антиподствует белой Радхе.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

blue lotus

----------


## Рада

Этот фтолетовы, а не голубой и он никак не похож на грозовую тучу.
Хотя можете и чёрный лотос выставить, я не удивлюсь.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Этот фтолетовы, а не голубой и он никак не похож на грозовую тучу.
> Хотя можете и чёрный лотос выставить, я не удивлюсь.


разве бывают чорные лотосы...

----------


## Рада

Дмитрий, можно было бы ограничить выяснение Истины в приведенном Вами стихе, который последовал моментально после моего вопроса.
 Спасибо, Кришна.
 У меня нет места для сомнений по данному вопросу уже теперь.
 -----------------
 " Шри Радха — это абсолютная энергия, а Господь Кришна — владыка этой энергии. Они неотличны друг от друга, о чем свидетельствуют богооткровенные писания."
 ------------------------
 Вот этого и достаточно.
 Божества Радхи и Кришны должны быть одинакового цвета.
 Написали Вы это, когда ещё не читали моего вопроса.  
 Это  был ответ Кришны посредством Вас, Дмитрий.
 Харе Кришна!

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

С доктринальной точки зрения выкрутится видимо просто, Лакшми экспансия Радхарани и поэтому джива, например. Но как то возникает всё то же - компромисное: Хладини Шакти - Радха Према, а сама Радхарани таки джива. А что, если Радха человек, то и не достойна поклонения? А ничего, что из всех Даша аватаров только Кришна Чандра и Рама Чандра не человек?

----------


## Рада

Не бывают, так сделают.
  Лотос традиционно Белый.
 Но Кали не дремлет, по всей видимости, и я не удивлюсь, если в очень скором времени  мы увидим и  чёрный лотос.

----------


## Рада

> разве бывают чорные лотосы...


Не бывают, так сделают.
Лотос традиционно Белый.
Но Кали не дремлет, по всей видимости, и я не удивлюсь, если в очень скором времени мы увидим и чёрный лотос.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дмитрий, можно было бы ограничить выяснение Истины в приведенном Вами стихе, который последовал моментально после моего вопроса.
>  Спасибо, Кришна.
>  У меня нет места для сомнений по данному вопросу уже теперь.
>  -----------------
>  " Шри Радха — это абсолютная энергия, а Господь Кришна — владыка этой энергии. Они неотличны друг от друга, о чем свидетельствуют богооткровенные писания."
>  ------------------------
>  Вот этого и достаточно.
>  Божества Радхи и Кришны должны быть одинакового цвета.
>  Написали Вы это, когда ещё не читали моего вопроса.  
> ...


Шрила Прабхупада устанавливал Божества Кришны в Америке, Европе, Индии, Австралии именно тёмного цвета...

----------


## Рада

Выкрутиться?
 Выктутиться!
 Вот оно что!
 А где же Разум, чтоб осознать, где Сознание Кришны?

----------


## Рада

Это неправда.
  Потому что Божества после ухода Прабупады из Храмов в Северной Америке раздавались старшим преданным. Божества очень красивые и Кришна и Рада с совершенно европейскими чертами лица, но Божественно красивые. На их место устанавливались Божества Кришны чёрного цвета.
 Я не могу говорить о всех Храмах ИСККОН в Северной Америке, но если такие факты были, факты которым я была очевидцем, то неисключено, что и в других Храмах так же подменяли, иначе зачем было вообще менять такие Красивые Божества из белого Мрамора?
 Печально всё это. 
Но какая-то Лила Кришны за этим фактом скрывается и это радует.

----------


## Рада

В индийских Храмах , но не Храмах ИССКОНа  Божества Кришны и Радхи везде Белого Цвета  в Северной Америке. Во всяком случае в тех, где мне приходилось быть.
  Зато ни в одном из Храмов ИСККОН я не увидела Раму и Ситу, а ведь мы читаем Джапу Раме и Кришне?
 Почему нету?

----------


## Рада

Я желаю всем Счастья. Всем  Реального Сознания Кришны.
 Прошу прощения, если причинила кому-либо беспокойства своими комментариями, своими наблюдениями.
 Всем мои смиренные поклоны.
  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 10. Глава 3, текст 9-10.

там адбхутам бАлакам амбуджекшанам
чатур-бхуджам шанкха-гадАдй-удАйудхам
шрИватса-лакшмам гала-шобхи-каустубхам
пИтАмбарам сАндра-пайода-саубхагам

махАрха-ваидУрйа-кирИта-кундала
твишА паришвакта-сахасра-кунталам
уддАма-кАнчй-ангада-канканАдибхир
вирочамАнам васудева аикшата

там - того; адбхутам -удивительного; бАлакам - ребёнка; амбуджа-Икшанам - того, чьи глаза напоминали лотосы; чатухбхуджам - четырёхрукого; шанкха-гадА-Ади - держащего раковину, палицу, диск и лотос (в этих четырёх руках); удАйудхам - вооружённого разными видами оружия; шрИватса-лакшмам - украшенного волоском Шриватсой; гала-шобхи-каустубхам - носящего драгоценный камень Каустубха; пИта-амбарам - одетого в жёлтые одежды; *сАндра-пайода-саубхагам - прекрасного, цветом похожего на тёмные тучи;* махА-арха-ваидУрйа-кирИта-кундала - шлема и серёг с дорогими камнями вайдурйа; твишА - красотой; паришвакта-сасахасра-кунталам - украшенного пышными разметавшимися волосами; уддАма-кАнчИ-ангада-канкана-Адибхихи - со сверкающим поясом и наплечниками, браслетами; вирочамАнам - изысканно украшенного; васудевах - Васудева, отец Кришны; аикшата - увидел.

"Васудева увидел новорождённого, у которого были удивительной красоты глаза, похожие на лотосы, и который держал в Своих четырёх руках четыре вида оружия. На груди у Него был знак Шриватса, а на шее - ослепительный камень Каустубха. *Его тело, тёмное, словно густая грозовая туча,* было облачено в жёлтые одежды; Его пышные волосы разметались, а Его шлем и серьги, украшенные бесценным камнем Вайдурья, ослепительно сияли. Этот ребёнок, на котором были ещё и сверкающий пояс, ручные и ножные браслеты и другие украшения, казался чудом".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это неправда.
>   Потому что Божества после ухода Прабупады из Храмов в Северной Америке раздавались старшим преданным. Божества очень красивые и Кришна и Рада с совершенно европейскими чертами лица, но Божественно красивые. На их место устанавливались Божества Кришны чёрного цвета.


У Вашей теории слишком мало фактов, чтобы они подтвердили её справедливость - могли бы Вы перечислить например, города где якобы Божества заменялись так как Вы описываете...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В индийских Храмах , но не Храмах ИССКОНа  Божества Кришны и Радхи везде Белого Цвета  в Северной Америке. Во всяком случае в тех, где мне приходилось быть.
>   Зато ни в одном из Храмов ИСККОН я не увидела Раму и Ситу, а ведь мы читаем Джапу Раме и Кришне?
>  Почему нету?


В мантре Рама - это Баларама...

Божества Кришны установленные Прабхупадой в основных храмах ИСККОН в Индии - во Вриндаване и Маяпуре - Радха-Шьямасундары, Кришны-Баларамы и Радха-Мадхавы - тёмного цвета...

----------


## Рада

> У Вашей теории слишком мало фактов, чтобы они подтвердили её справедливость - могли бы Вы перечислить например, города где якобы Божества заменялись так как Вы описываете...


  Это не теория, это факт.
 До сих пор во многих Храмах СЕверной Америки  Божество Кришны белого цвета.
 Хотите пример? 
 В Торонто живёт старший Преданный Субхавилас дас. ОН переехал из СШАв Торонто и привёз с собой Божества, Божества просто очаровательные, из белого мрамора. Субхавилас дас ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. Тогда он был молодым преданным, теперь он уважаемый, самый авторитетный в Торонто старший преданный.
 У  него дома множество фотографий  где он вместе с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Шрила Прабхупада часто останавливался у него в доме.
 Так вот Субхавилас дас рассказывал, что ему  после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады, предложили взять Божества из Храма, потому что будут устанавливать другие.
 Субхавилас дас отказался, сказал, что это большая ответственность и он не сможет служить Божествам в полном соответсвии с этикетом.
 Короче, отказался.
 Но однажды он приехал домой , а во дворе ( у него собственный дом) у него божества Радхи и Кришны.
 Сейчас он и его семья служат Божествам, соблюдая все правила этикета.
  Я говорю факты, если Вы думаете, что я могу говорить неправду, то есть лгать??? То есть, если ВЫ считаете, что такое допустимо с моей стороны? Что я себе враг? Тогда Вам придётся зайти в facebook и найти Субхавиласа даса. Он много пишет о Прабупаде интересного.
 Уверена, что там Вы увидите и фотографии Божеств Очаровательных Божеств, Улыбающихся Божеств совершенно белого цвета, которые у него дома, ранее были в Храме ИССКОН.

----------


## Рада

> В мантре Рама - это Баларама...
> 
> Божества Кришны установленные Прабхупадой в основных храмах ИСККОН в Индии - во Вриндаване и Маяпуре - Радха-Шьямасундары, Кришны-Баларамы и Радха-Мадхавы - тёмного цвета...


 Вы продолжаете выкручиваться?
 Мы говорили о Божествах, которые устанавливал Прабхупада в Северной Америке.

----------


## Рада

> В мантре Рама - это Баларама...
> 
> Божества Кришны установленные Прабхупадой в основных храмах ИСККОН в Индии - во Вриндаване и Маяпуре - Радха-Шьямасундары, Кришны-Баларамы и Радха-Мадхавы - тёмного цвета...


   Вначеле ВЫ сказали, что и в Северной Америке Прабхупада устанавливал Божества Чёрного цвета. 
 Но это неправда.

 У Прабхупады было реальное Сознание Кришны и он знал все Писания в Истинном свете, а не в искажённом, знал, что чёрный -Кали, поэтому Кришна не может быть чёрным.

 Могу Вам напомнить ещё раз цитату из Ш.М.
  " Как ты посмел с чёрным цветом кожи, надеть царские одежды?"
 Это при всём том, что у индусов чёрный цвет кожи почти у всех и для них чёрный цвет естественный, в отличие от европейцев, где в ихних Писаниях  говориться о Чернобоге - антиподе Бога Всевышнего.

 Вы видете, то что есть, я тоже это вижу.
 Я говорю о том, как должно быть, то есть как было при Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Может быть для кого-то мои комментариии флуд.
>  Я не надеялась уведеть понимание у всех комментаторов и у даже у всех вайшнавов.
>  Я писала их в надежде, что на происходящее обратит внимание Истинный Преданный в с Реальным Сознанием Кришны.
>   Имеющий ухо, да услышит.
>  Имеющий глаз , да увидит.
>  Имеющий Сознание Кришны да осознает истинное положение происходящего.


Вам привели уже несколько цитат из Бхагаватам, указывающих на то, что у Кришны - тёмный цвет кожи... Вас похоже это не убедило...

Если же обратиться к логике - от того, что у Кали цвет кожи тёмный, мы не можем делать вывод, что все, кто с тёмным цветом кожи - плохие или представители Кали... Например, если какой-то негр - преступник, только на этом основании мы не можем думать, что все негры - преступники, потому что у них такой же цвет кожи...
Конечно в средневековой Европе бытовали квазирасистские представления, что все негры - проклятое племя потомков Хама и символ проклятия - их тёмный цвет кожи... но я думаю, что мы достаточно разумны, чтобы не принимать эти теории всерьёз...

----------


## vijitatma das

> " Шри Радха — это абсолютная энергия, а Господь Кришна — владыка этой энергии. Они неотличны друг от друга, о чем свидетельствуют богооткровенные писания."
>  ------------------------
>  Вот этого и достаточно.
>  Божества Радхи и Кришны должны быть одинакового цвета.


Должны??? Разве Господь и Радхарани могут быть кому-то что-то должны?
Господь Кришна действительно темен телом; не зря же Его называют Шьямасундара, "Темноликий красавец" или "Шьямачандра", "Темная Луна".
Какие бы писания мы ни взяли будь то Пураны, или стихи Альваров, или песни ачарьев Гаудия-сампрадаи - везде в них Господь Кришна изображается темноликим (что, впрочем, не мешает Ему сиять). Андаль в своей великой поэме "Тируппавай" (1) описывает Господа следующим образом:
kaar mEnic (темноликий, смуглый) ceNGkaN (с глазами, сиющими, как солнце) kathir mathiyam pOl  mukaththaan (с лицом, похожим на луну)

Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур в своей "Према-бхакти-чандрике" (3) описывает Кришну следующим образом:
jalada-sundara kanti madhura madhura bhati
"Нежным темным цветом тела Кришна подобен сияющей грозовой туче".

----------


## vijitatma das

> Божества очень красивые и Кришна и Рада с совершенно европейскими чертами лица, но Божественно красивые. На их место устанавливались Божества Кришны чёрного цвета.


Воля Ваша, но какую-то ерунду Вы пишете...
Прабхупада часто устанавливал Божества Кришны из темного мрамора...


"Да, мой Кришна черен, но в то же время Он - всепривлекающий. Он пленил стольких прекрасных гопи! Стольких цариц покорил Своей красотой! Таким образом, темный цвет Его тела необычен. Поэтому в Брахма-самхите говорится: кандарпа-коти-камания-вишеша-шобхам (5.30). Темный цвет Его тела - не просто темный. Аситамбуда-сундарангам. Хотя он черен, как темная туча, Он еще и очень, очень красив (сундара). Насколько красив? Кандарпа-коти-камания-вишеша-шобхам (Брахма-самхита, 5.30). Он столь прекрасен, что если вы соберете вместе миллионы и миллионы богов любви... Предполагается, что бог любви очень красив. Но даже в таком случае Кришна одержит верх над ними. Итак, Кришна... Шьямасундарам. "Шьяма" - значит "черный", но при этом очень, очень красивый. Так мы понимаем Кришну". (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.8.21. Маяпур, 1 октября 1974 года).

----------


## vijitatma das

> Вначеле ВЫ сказали, что и в Северной Америке Прабхупада устанавливал Божества Чёрного цвета. 
>  Но это неправда.
>  У Прабхупады было реальное Сознание Кришны и он знал все Писания в Истинном свете, а не в искажённом, знал, что чёрный -Кали, поэтому Кришна не может быть чёрным.


Вот первое Божество Кришны, установленное Прабхупадой в Америке:

Черный Джаганнатха, как видим.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Зато ни в одном из Храмов ИСККОН я не увидела Раму и Ситу, а ведь мы читаем Джапу Раме и Кришне?
>  Почему нету?


Божества Ситы-Рамы-Лакшмана-Ханумана установлены, например, в храмах ИСККОН в Дели и в Бомбее.
А что касается мантры - Вам тут уже ответили. Вот что Шрила Прабхупада пишет на этот счет:
"В этой связи можно вспомнить об одном споре, который возник у двух санньяси, проповедовавших Харе Кришна маха- мантру в городе Хайдарабаде. Один из них утверждал, что слова «Харе Рама» в этой мантре относятся к Шри Балараме, а другой говорил, что они указывают на Господа Раму. В конце концов они попросили меня рассудить их спор, и я сказал им, что имя «Рама» в мантре может относиться и к Рамачандре, и к Шри Балараме, поскольку между Господом Рамачандрой и Шри Баларамой нет разницы. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» мы видим, что Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами утверждает то же самое:

йеи йеи рупе джане, сеи таха кахе
сакала самбхаве кришне, кичху митхйа нахе

Если человек взывает к Господу Рамачандре, произнося «Харе Рама» и думая, что эти слова обращены именно к Нему, в этом нет ошибки. Не ошибается и тот, кто думает, что «Харе Рама» — это обращение к Шри Балараме. Те, кому известна природа вишну-таттвы, не спорят по этому поводу" (ЧЧ., Ади, 5).

Также иногда говорят, что "Рама" - это "Радхика-рамана".

----------


## vijitatma das

> На Руси, как известно, тоже была Ведическая Культура. И славяно-арии тоже поклонялись Кришеню и Раде. Но и Кришень и Рада были белого цвета.
>  И Вышень тоже белого цвета.
>   У славяно-ариев тоже есть демон Кали, он у них так и называется  - Чернобог.


На так называемые "Русские Веды" я бы не стал так уверенно ссылаться. Увы, большая часть из них была написана в 90-х годах XX века.

----------


## Владимиир

Изучать писание и концентрироваться на таком иллюзорном понятии как цвет - неправильно и ложно. Господь не ограничен никакими понятиями в том числе и цветом. Писание описывают духовный мир, а не материальную реальность. 
Пытаясь соразмерить писания с нашим ограниченным материальным знанием, мы низводим писания до уровня обычной беллетристики. В этом настроении не стоит читать писания ибо недалеко и до оскорблений, что может привести нас к падению.

Попытаемся описать саааамую большую и безграничную материальную сущность которую мы знаем, это небо. Ну и какого небо цвета!? Ответ синий - неправильный. Небо может принимать массу оттенков и даже диаметрально противоположных цветов, не так ли? Красный, синий, серый, черный, желтый, зеленый... 

И это одно небо, частичка Абсолютного Величия! Что же Вы хотите от Господа!? Он принимает множество цветов и оттенков и даже когда мы говорим, о преобладающем цвете Господь в соответствии с ситуацией и своим желением может поменять цвет и вообще свой облик. Что тут странного? Если мы признаем за Господом верховенство в мире, будет странно требовать от него каких-то стандартов по цвету  :mig: 

Для справки, в материальном мире понятия белого и черного НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЮТ, это физические абстракции. С точки зрения физики черное небо вовсе и не черное, а белое вовсе и не белое. Все относительно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Изучать писание и концентрироваться на таком иллюзорном понятии как цвет - неправильно и ложно. Господь не ограничен никакими понятиями в том числе и цветом. Писание описывают духовный мир, а не материальную реальность.


Господь, согласно Ведическим писаниям, обладает трансцендентными, нематериальными качествами, в т.ч. определённой формой, у которой также есть и цвет... характер этих качеств - нематериальный - поэтому для преданного концентрироваться на этих качествах во время медитации, естественно, зная о них - великое благо!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Цвет шьяма - это отнюдь не черный цвет, который можно увидеть в этом мире. Шьяма - ослепительной сияющий цвет. Чтобы дать жителям материального мира хоть какое-то понимание того, каков цвет тела Господа, Ачарьи говорят о сияющей грозовой туче, но настоящих аналогов в материальном мире нет. Также Его называют Удджвала Ниламани (ослепительно сияющий синий сапфир), но это опять же лишь попытка дать некоторое представление  о полностью духовном облике Господа.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Выкрутиться?
>  Выктутиться!
>  Вот оно что!
>  А где же Разум, чтоб осознать, где Сознание Кришны?


Кришна познается через служение Его слугам, через бакти, постижение Кришны исключительно через разум не столь успешный путь, Он тайна тайн, вы будете пытаться понять Его ( иными словами узнать Его, увидеть Его суть ) Он каждый раз будет ускользать от вас, только через бакти. ТОлько бакти разрешит все кажущиеся противоречия.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> постижение Кришны исключительно через разум не столь успешный путь


это как понять?) без разума вообще ни чего не получится.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> это как понять?) без разума вообще ни чего не получится.


не без разума - но мы не можем ограничиться и одним разумом - следует заниматься ещё и преданным служением - об этом Кришна говорит в Гите особо...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

в любом случае разум здесь это основа для бхакти. Поэтому можно сказать что путь бхакти здесь это исключительно путь разума

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> в любом случае разум здесь это основа для бхакти. Поэтому можно сказать что путь бхакти здесь это исключительно путь разума


насколько мне видеться, отношения между личностями выстраиваются на чувственной основе, привлекает - не привлекает. Неужели это правильно - весь свой путь уговаривать себя разумом, ну ты посмотри - это же верно, это правильно, так надо. Неужели мы не должны основываться прежде всего на привлекательности отношений с Такой Личностью?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> на чувственной основе, привлекает - не привлекает


а каким вы образом определяете, где привлекательность трактуется благостью, а где невежеством?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> а каким вы образом определяете, где привлекательность трактуется благостью, а где невежеством?


ни как, либо привлекает либо нет, если объекты противоречат друг-другу, приходится жертвовать одним ради другого, это общий механизм для всех гун. Если личность привлекается невежеством, можно ее уговорить усилием разума на какое-то время не привлекаться невежественным объектом, но как правило это недолго работает. Личность нужно не просто остановить доводами разума, личности нужно привить высший вкус, а высший вкус прививается через шраванам киртанам смаранам ванданам и тд. Это может быть и случайным поступком.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> ни как, либо привлекает либо нет,


а если человека привлекает какой-нибудь наркоман, как ему объяснить что это невежество, Что он должен в себе развить чтобы привлечься благостью? и как следствие привлечься путем бхакти

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> а если человека привлекает какой-нибудь наркоман, как ему объяснить что это невежество, Что он должен в себе развить чтобы привлечься благостью? и как следствие привлечься путем бхакти


ни как, это его личное дело и право, насильно мил не будешь, так устроен мир, вы хотите лишить личность независимости, которую ему дана Господом?
Кришна дает возможность, джива либо пользуется этой возможностью, либо до следующего раза

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> ни как, это его личное дело и право, насильно мил не будешь, так устроен мир, вы хотите лишить личность независимости


нет погодите) речь не об этом. человек для того чтобы стать на путь преданного служения что должен в себя предварительно развить и создать платформу для деятельности вайшнава.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> нет погодите) речь не об этом. человек для того чтобы стать на путь преданного служения что должен в себя предварительно развить и создать платформу для деятельности вайшнава.


если исходить из теории о свободе личности, то условно никто никому не чего не должен. повторюсь поступок, который может привести личность к преданному служение может быть случайным и неосознаным. Это может быть, остатки пищи, запах листьев Туласи, мелодия и тд и тп

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Господь не ограничен никакими понятиями в том числе и цветом.


+1

Часто, когда на западе журналисты видели форму, изображение Кришны, они возмущенно, с расширенными глазами  :swoon:  говорили Шриле Прабхупаде : Да какой же это Бог? Это человек. Это человеческая форма. Шрила Прабхупада не менее возмущенно и с не менее расширенными и удивленными глазами смотрел на них и отвечал :pandit: : Бог всемогущий. Почему он не может принять человеческую форму? Если он не может принять человеческую форму - это значит он не всемогущий. А тот кто не всемогущий это не Бог.

~5000 лет назад Кришна явил себя в человеческой форме цвета грозовой тучи. И это никак не должно вводить нас в замешательство. Цвет грозовой тучи это не чёрный. Но если бы даже Бог явил себя в совершенно чёрной форме, допуситим как негр, это тоже вполне возможно. Он всемогущий ничем не ограничен. И если он по каким то причинам не может это сделать то значит он ограничен и это лишает весь смысл понятия  Бог. Какой то там Кали смог принять чёрную форму, а Бог не может, какой же это Бог? Если захочет, то может!

В лекциях Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Бог периодически воплощается не только в человеческом обществе, но и в обществе животных, знаем формы вепря, черепахи и т.д.  То есть не ограничен ни формой ни цветом и ненадо его этим ограничивать.

Атрибутами бхагавана являются (бхагават-шабда-вачьяни) *безграничное* (ашешата) знание (гьяна), энергия (шакти), сила (бала), богатство (айшварья), мужество (вирья), величие (теджас).  Или то же Б.Г. 2.2 коммент.: Всем богатством, *всем могуществом*, всей славой,  всей красотой, всем знанием, всем отречением.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> в любом случае разум здесь это основа для бхакти. Поэтому можно сказать что путь бхакти здесь это исключительно путь разума


"исключительно" - это значит, что одного разума достаточно и всё... на самом деле не так... если разум основа, это не значит, что он есть единственное достаточное условие, чтобы прийти к Кришне... требуется ещё многое - вера, смирение, предание...

----------


## Руслан

Черный мрамор довольно таки редкий, поэтому Мурти Кришны зачастую делают в Индии с  более дешевого и доступного белого мрамора.



Кришна переводится как всепривлекающий, всепритягивающий. Черный цвет- все притягивает, а белый все отражает. Магнит тоже темный. Черный цвет символизирует- непостижимость.



Шримад Бхагаватам 11.5

27. В Двапара-йугу Верховная Личность Бога появляется с темно- синим цветом тела, одетым в желтые одежды. Трансцендентальное тело Господа отмечено в этом воплощении знаком Шриватсы  и  другими отличительными  украшениями,  и  Он проявляет (также) Свое личное вооружение.

„Гопала-тапани-упанишаде“ (1.10) сказано:
Верховная Личность Бога – мальчик-пастушок неописуемой красоты. Его глаза прекрасны, словно цветки лотоса, цвет Его кожи подобен цвету темной грозовой тучи, а Его одеяния подобны молнии, сверкающей на фоне этой тучи. У Него две изящные руки, Он обладает богатством трансцендентных познаний и носит гирлянду из благоухающих лесных цветов».


(Гопала-тапани Упанишад)
Из-ХАРИ БХАКТИ ВИЛАСА  160 (Санатана Госвами)

	Брахма ответил: «Самый поклоняемый Господь Кришна – тот, кто прощает все оскорбления даже демонам. Имя Говинда означает повелитель коров Вриндавана, Господь земли и Господь всего, описанного в Ведах. Гопиджанаваллабха относится к тому, кто вдохновляет гопи участвовать в Его трансцендентных играх. Слово сваха относится к энергии Господа. Нет разницы между энергией и её источником. Тот, кто медитирует на Него и испытывает счастье, увидев Его форму, тот кто поклоняется Ему как главному божеству этой мантры, несомненно, достигает бессмертия».
	Мудрецы сказали: «О Господь, как он выглядит? Что должен делать человек, чтобы удовлетворить его? Каков метод поклонения ему? Мы хотим всё это узнать. Пожалуйста, милостиво опиши это в деталях».
	Брахма ответил мудрецам, возглавляемым Санакой: «О мудрецы, его форма похожа на мальчика пастушка. Цвет Его тела как у новой грозовой тучи. Он всегда юн. Он подобен дереву желаний, и Он живёт под деревом желаний».


(В Тапанийа-шрути говорится) Из Харри Бхакти Виласы
Тот, кто медитирует на Господа Кришну, Чьи глаза похожи на распустившиеся цветы лотоса; Чьё тело цвета новой дождевой тучи; Чьи одежды похожи по цвету на молнию; обладающего двумя руками; стоящего в позе, изогнутой в 3-х местах; носящего гирлянду из лесных цветов; окружённого мальчиками-пастушками и коровами Враджа; сидящего под деревом желаний; украшенного божественными украшениями; находящегося внутри красного лотоса; и наслаждающегося свежим ветерком, дующим с волн Ямуны – достигает освобождения от материального существования.


Харри Бхакти Виласа гл 5     174-175

Его тело цвета голубого сапфира. Он умащён чёрной мазью, и так становится
похож на тёмное осеннее облако или свежий голубой цветок лотоса.


Брахма Самхита 30

Я  поклоняюсь Говинде, изначальному Господу, виртуозно играющему на Своей флейте. Его лучистые глаза подобны лепесткам лотоса, волосы Его украшает павлинье перо, а прекрасная фигура напоминает цветом грозовую тучку; Его красота очаровывает миллионы богов любви, Купидонов.

----------


## Руслан

«Радха и Кришна. Они идеально подходят друг другу, будучи Абсолютным Целым. Кришна – это изначальное “передающее устройство”, а Радха – это Его воспринимающая и вдохновляющая половина. На уровне категорий женское начало является отрицанием мужского, но в Абсолюте Радха является продолжением Кришны. В Абсолюте Тёмное и Светлое начала Нераздельны. На санскрите Имя Кришна – значит “Тёмный и Привлекательный”.
 А у Радхи есть ещё Имя Гаури, что значит “Светлая, Золотистая”. Радха – продолжение Кришны, почему же тогда Она Светлая, а Он Тёмный? Ведь на уровне категорий иначе: свет – это причина, а тень – следствие. Согласно ведическим представлениям, Кришна имеет тёмное тело, но при этом у Него сияющие глаза и золотистое одеяние. Согласно ведической культуре, по одежде и глазам можно судить о внутреннем содержании личности. Таким образом, Свет – это Его внутренняя суть. Радха же, наоборот, внешне золотистая, но Её глаза и сари (одежда) часто изображаются тёмными. Почему? Потому что по сути своей Она Тёмная. Мы сейчас говорим о скрытых аспектах Божественности, которые могут представлять интерес только для тех, кто идёт по пути бхакти йоги. 
       Светлая сторона Абсолюта – это активное, деятельное начало мира, а Его Тёмная сторона является зависимым, созерцательным началом. Хотя, по сути, активен Кришна, а Радха во всём зависит от Него, внешне всё выглядит наоборот. Мы уже имели дело с такой нетривиальной логикой при определении категорий. Например, то, что внешне кажется изменчи-вым (тело), на самом деле статично. А то, что рассматривается как неизменное (душа), на самом деле динамично. Внешнее восприятие реальности мы называли пратьякшей, иллюзией. Существуют два вида пратьякши. Когда Радха действует как материальная природа, кажется, что всё действия совершаются природой, а Бог бездеятелен, или Его нет вообще. То есть обычные люди только видят природу, она для них свет, а Бога они не сознают. Он для них тёмный, неизвестный. Этот тип пратьякши является невежеством. Когда человек благодаря духовному знанию (шабде) избавляется от чар абсолютной пратьякши, он начинает сознавать, что на самом деле действует Бог, а природа находится в Его полном подчинении. Такой человек имеет веру и преданность, и для него Бог – это Свет.
       Другой тип пратьякши возникает, когда Радха действует в духовном мире. В этом случае Имя ‘Кришна’, Тёмный и Привлекательный, означает, что Бог тоже не сознаётся. Жители духовного мира воочию видят Его, но не как Бога, а как самое близкое Существо: своего ребёнка, друга, или возлюбленного – в зависимости от индивидуальных отношений с Ним. Близкие личностные отношения с Богом называются премой, чувственной любовью к Богу. Жители духовного мира забывают о величии Бога, поскольку это осознание создаёт дистанцию с Ним и является помехой для такой любви. Поэтому духовный мир также является своего рода царством иллюзии, пратьякши. Однако эта иллюзия является наиболее важной частью реальности, шабды, подобно тому, как прохладная тень является наиболее важной частью жаркого солнечного дня. Реальность сама по себе безрадостна. Поскольку в дживе заложено стремление к ананде, радости и блаженству, она не может сопротивляться чарам пратьякши. Вопрос только в том, какую пратьякшу, материальную или духовную, она в итоге предпочтёт…  

"ЛОГИКА"
Charudesna das.
« Несимметричная диалектика»
(Основы  изучения Вед)
http://bhakti-vriksha.ru/shravanam/i...sa=item;in=208

----------


## Руслан

_«Шри Радха- Винода- бихари- таттва- аштака»
— Почему тело Кришны стало золотистого цвета —
Шрила Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Госвами_


*1
радха-чинта-нивешена йасйа кантир вилопита
шри-кришна-чаранам ванде радхалингита-виграхам*
Я поклоняюсь лотосным стопам Шри Кришны, который, переживая разлуку со Шримати Радхикой (когда Она являет ману, ревнивый гнев), меняет Свой темный цвет тела на Ее сияющий, золотистый цвет. Или: я поклоняюсь лотосным стопам Шри Кришны, которого заключила в объятия Шримати Радхика (после того как сменила гнев на милость).
*2
севйа-севака-самбхоге двайор-бхедах куто бхавет
випраламбхе ту сарвасйа бхедах сада вивардхате*
Когда Шри Кришна (севья, или тот, кто принимает служение от севаки) и Шримати Радхика (севака, или та, кто всегда служит севье) встречаются и наслаждаются общением друг с другом, разве может быть между Ними какое-то различие? Но в разлуке (випраламбха) Их ощущение отличия друг от друга многократно возрастает. [Севья — это бхокта-Бхагаван, или тот, кто всегда наслаждается, а севака — это бхогья, или объект наслаждения. Когда севья и севака встречаются, между Ними нет бхеды, различия. В это время Они — абхеда, неотличны друг от друга. Но когда Они разлучаются, то сразу начинают испытывать острое чувство бхеды.]
*3
чил-лила-митхунам таттвам бхедабхедам ачинтйакам
шакти-шактиматор аикйам йугапад-вартате сада*
Силой ачинтья-шакти Божественная Чета — шакти (энергия) и шактиман (повелитель энергии), который являет бесчисленные трансцендентные лилы, — навеки остаются отделенными друг от друга, и в то же время Они едины. [Пара-таттва не может существовать без шакти. Когда шакти и шактиман объединяются в одной сварупе (теле), проявляется Гаура-таттва. А когда Они разделяются на две сварупы, тогда Кришна как лила-пурушоттама наслаждается лилами со Шримати Радхикой.]
*4
таттвам экам парам видхйат лилайа тад двидха стхитам
гаурах кришнах свайам хй этад убхав убхайам апнутах*
 Высшая Истина едина, но при этом Она являет Свои лилы в двух образах: как Шьямасундара Кришна и как Шри Гаурасундара. Это один и тот же Сваям-Бхагаван (и Его на первый взгляд взаимоисключающие качества прекрасно сочетаются друг с другом благодаря ачинтья-шакти).
[Слово варна (цвет тела) в пятом стихе и слово гуна (свойство) в шестом указывают на то, что Шри Гаура-таттва занимает столь же возвышенное положение, что и Шри Кришна-таттва.]
*5
сарве варнах йатравиштах гаура-кантир-викашате
сарва-варнена хинас ту кришна-варнах пракашате*
Если смешать все цвета, в результате проявится золотой цвет (Гаура-канти). [Например, в свете солнца присутствуют все цвета, но мы видим только золотой.] А при полном отсутствии какого-либо цвета, проявляется черный цвет (Шьяма-канти). [Современные ученые тоже считают, что черный цвет есть полное отсутствие цвета.]
*6
сагунам ниргунам таттвам экам эвадвитийакам
сарва-нитйа-гунаи гаурах кришно расас ту ниргунаих*
Проявляется ли Высшая Истина как сагуна (обладающая божественными свойствами — Гаура-канти) или ниргуна (лишенная материальных свойств — Шьяма-канти), между этими Ее проявлениями нет разницы. Шри Гаурасундара обладает всеми вечными божественными свойствами, а Шри Кришна, олицетворение расы, полностью лишен каких-либо материальных свойств.

----------


## Руслан

Однажды гопи спросили у Кришны: "Эй Шьяма, а почему Ты такой черный?"
- А каким Мне еще быть? Разве вы не знаете, что любой, кто родился в полночь, вырастает черным? - ответил Кришна.
- Нет, Кришна, не обманешь, - сказала Вринда-гопи. - Я знаю, почему Ты такой черный. Потому что Яшода кормит тебя молоком от черной коровы.
- Вы ничего не понимаете. Он такой черный, потому что слишком любит танцевать темными ночами с девушками Вриндавана, - возмутилась Лалита.
- Неправда, - возразила Вишакха.- Я лучше знаю, почему Кришна черный. Он черный, потому что все время купается в черных водах Калинди.
Еще чуть-чуть, и гопи начали бы ссориться друг с другом. (Теологические вопросы куда меньшей сложности и те приводили к расколам). Поэтому Шри Радхике пришлось вмешаться и поставить точку в этом споре: "А вот и нет, Он такой черный, потому что Я смотрю на Него, пожирая Его Своими черными глазами. Мало того, желая навсегда заключить Его в свое сердце, Я обнимаю Его своими глазами, и когда Он входит в Мое сердце, черная сурьма, которой подведены мои глаза, делает Шьямасундару черным".

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> НЕ может быть Бог Всевышний чёрного цвета.


Почему же не может?? БОГ может ВСЕ! Быть черным, белым, да хоть в крапинку, если Он так пожелает))Иначе никакой Он не Всевышний и Всемогущий! Это же так очевидно! Не все, что имеет черный цвет, является злом и не все белое-добро по своей сути. Множество демонов имело сияющий облик подобно богам, что не делало их разумеется, таковыми.
Кстати, шалаграма-шилы тоже черного цвета, что не делает их менее священными.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Памятка для себя:



> Завидуя Кришне, одни асуры говорят, что Кришна подобен черной вороне, а другие заявляют, что Он является воплощением волоса. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху научил Санатану Госвами, как опровергать эти атеистические объяснения природы Кришны. Слово кака означает «ворона», а кеша — «волос». *Асуры* называют *Кришну* воплощением вороны, воплощением *шудры (представителя темнокожего племени)* и воплощением волоса, не зная, что слово кеша означает ка-иша, где ка — это Господь Брахма, а иша значит «повелитель». Таким образом, слово кеша указывает на то, что Кришна — повелитель Брахмы.


ЧЧ.

----------

